# Grilling area on Patio?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> We have a 20 x 20 square patio, but I would like to have almost like a grilling area of the patio. I was thinking of making one corner wall using allan blocks,


Ayuh,...

What are you starting with,..??
Is this strictly for Decor, or is Untility a consideration,..??
What's going to be on the Other side of the Blocks,..?? What's the terrain,..??


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

keep the grill away from the house especially with vinyl siding,i know it sounds obvious but fixing melted panels in a fairly common repair


----------



## rtibbs4 (Jul 5, 2008)

I was thinking of doing something very similar. How does the adhesive hold up? I used some when having to build up one corner of my patio and I was surprised how strong it was but that was block on block. I am a little concerned when building it up higher on the sides of the plywood?


----------



## timmyb2 (Feb 5, 2009)

*************** said:


> Grilling areas are a lot of fun, here's how I did mine, to create more of a built in feel with the grill.
> 1. remove the side tables from grill, or remove one, if you have a side burner, this isn't necessary, but is helpful in the next step
> 
> 2. put the grill in place, wherever you'd like it (away from house for ventilation and avoiding fire hazards)
> ...


homecare, does your grill have an insulated bottom? what about the heat generated from the bottom of the grill and the vent holes? how does your wood counter protect itself from the heat and spark? 

you mentioned plywood, but the only thing i've ever seen in wood counters with grills was that the person covered it with cement backing instead of ply...

your thoughts?


----------

